# Master Bedroom Upgrade



## Guest (Oct 28, 2007)

I'm interested in an inexpensive way to upgrade the sound in my master bedroom HT. I have an existing Bose Acoustimass 5 2.1 that has been in use for years. They work fine and are wall mounted. We're upgrading to a HD flat TV and there are space constraints, due to the wife's interior design.

I'd like to add 2 in-ceiling speakers as rear surrounds and an in-wall center, which will feed through a Sony A/V (I know, I know) receiver I was given, that will replace an old Tandberg. The room is about 16X18 square with a short alcove where the TV will hang. Since the Bose sub is integrated to the front cubes, I'm looking for advice on in-wall speakers that could complement the existing 2.1. I've looked at Bose, JBL, and Athena in-walls, and don't have a clue.

Anybody with any experience mixing a Bose with discretes, especially in-wall speakers, I'd be happy to hear from you.


----------

